# A very personally meaningful breast cancer pen...



## angboy (Feb 17, 2010)

I’ve shared this info by private email with a few people on the IAP thus far, but hadn’t shared it publicly until now, but back on December 29th, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. At the age of only 41, this came as quite a shock. I had surgery to remove the tumor on January 19th and now am going to be preparing for six weeks of five times a week radiation treatments. I am hopeful that I will at least be able to forgo chemotherapy, but I won’t know that for sure until next week. Anyway, because of this, obviously the breast cancer pens developed some very personal significance to me. A very dear person provided me with a kit and I was able to finish the pen tonight. I haven’t decided if I’m going to make it a daily use pen or if it’ll be one that I’ll put in my pen display case. This was perhaps one of the most meaningful pens I’ve ever made and so I wanted to share it with my friends here at the IAP.


----------



## markgum (Feb 17, 2010)

so sorry to hear of this development.  Will keep you in my prayers and that is a sharp looking pen.  Been thinking of doing a few of these myself for other friends.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful work, Ang. We  have a good friend that is going through this for the fourth time. You will be in our prayers for a full and quick recovery.


----------



## gketell (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome looking pen, Angela.  Thank you for sharing with us!  Let me know when I can be helpful to you in any way!!

GK


----------



## darcisowers (Feb 17, 2010)

Angela,

Very nice looking pen!  BEST OF LUCK to you during your treatment.  

Darci


----------



## Scoots (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a wonderful pen (and a neat little pen stand too).  Best of luck with your treatment.  I'll be praying for great results for you.


----------



## redbulldog (Feb 17, 2010)

Praying for you Angela. The pen looks beautiful.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 17, 2010)

The pen is great, I'll be saying prayers for you Angela.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 17, 2010)

Poz healing energy and thoughts for you. Very special pen indeed. My recomendation. Use it. Pens are an artform to be used. This is a pen you put more energy into than some with much meaning and pride. Hate to see that energy just on display!


----------



## jimofsanston (Feb 17, 2010)

I know you will come though this. My mother was a 25 year suvior. It can be beat. thoughs and prayers to you


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 17, 2010)

Angela,
      Great looking pen, I say use it! Putting it away will not keep its strength with you. Our prayers and thoughts are with that pen in getting you out of harms way. Keep us posted on your progress, please...we care.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 17, 2010)

May the pen protect you and increase awareness so that others inflicted will catch it early and that researchers may find a complete cure.  Use it or display it in good health.


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 17, 2010)

Keep and use that nie looking pen with you always.  Best of luck on your tough road ahead, but be strong.  Best wishes!


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 17, 2010)

Prayers for you!  Stay strong.


----------



## dgscott (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey -- you can beat it. Your oncologist will tell you that the strides made in treatment in the last 20 years are life changing. And if s/he's good, s/he will also tell you that for all the sophistication and efficacy of modern medicine's treatment modalities, attitude is still the primary determinant in outcome. Go after it, girl, and take your body back.

Sending you all the enrgy I can muster today.
Doug, cancer free for 40 years and counting


----------



## PJT (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice pen , good work . Love your pen holder too. My wife is a 4 year breast cancer survivor I have been eying that blank to make for her .
  Be strong and best of luck.
Pete


----------



## danroggensee (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Angela you will be in our prayers as well I have been throught this twice once with my wife and then with my little girl ( not so littlr any more she is 50 but we won't tell anybody. ok ) so i ahve made to of them had her name ingraved on thr other side.

All the best of luck.
Dannie


----------



## CabinetMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

angboy said:


> I’ve shared this info by private email with a few people on the IAP thus far, but hadn’t shared it publicly until now, but back on December 29th, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. At the age of only 41, this came as quite a shock. I had surgery to remove the tumor on January 19th and now am going to be preparing for six weeks of five times a week radiation treatments. I am hopeful that I will at least be able to forgo chemotherapy, but I won’t know that for sure until next week. Anyway, because of this, obviously the breast cancer pens developed some very personal significance to me. A very dear person provided me with a kit and I was able to finish the pen tonight. I haven’t decided if I’m going to make it a daily use pen or if it’ll be one that I’ll put in my pen display case. This was perhaps one of the most meaningful pens I’ve ever made and so I wanted to share it with my friends here at the IAP.


My wife was diagnosed with breast cancer at age 41.  Find out if your cancer is HER2 positive.  If it is, talk to your oncologist about Herceptin.  We found out the hard way that HER2 positive cancers are tough to knock down with chemo and radiation.  Her cancer came back during radiation treatment.  She did the Herceptin treatment and that seems to have finally got the cancer.  Herceptin is not chemo though it is given intravenously.  It works with the bodies immune system to attack and kill the cancer.  It does not have the side effects that chemo has but it does have some side effects that you need to discuss with your doctors.  But the treatment works and I am convinced that my wife is cancer free for the last fie years because of this treatment.

Good luck to you and your family.  I will pray that God will be with you as you go through this particular journey.  Having been there, I can tell you that it is a hard road to travel.  I wont lie to you about that.  But there is an end to it and your life will return to a "new normal".

God be with you!


----------



## CaptG (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome pen Angela, carry it and use it.  They have come a long with with the cancer treatments, so stay positive.  Our prayers are with you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 17, 2010)

Angela, you will be in My and Diane's thoughts. Diane is a 5 year survivor after a double mastectomy and nothing in my lifetime had me more scared but she came through it like the champion she is. I really think your love ones support is the very best medicine, so remember your part of this cyber family...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2010)

Angela, My prayers are with you. I am very glad to see you are doing something positive with the extra energy (some call it worry). It is my firm belief that it helps as much as other parts of treatment. Stay positive and look for those that lift you up when the load gets heavy.


----------



## fitzman163 (Feb 17, 2010)

Best of luck.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 17, 2010)

A beautiful pen, sorry to hear about your illness but keep positive and you`ll be lifted in prayer by myself and many others!


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 17, 2010)

thoughts and prayers and thanks for finding it in time to treat!  My mom is now a 10 year survivor...be strong through the treatments and follow their instructions!


----------



## dntrost (Feb 17, 2010)

Thoughts and Prayers are with you keep strong and I say carry that pen every day and when you get down think of all the friends you have here and the prayers we are sending you and you will make it through this! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice job on the pen!

My older sister is a 5 year survivor. Know of many others, family and friends, who have successfully waged the battle. Positive attitude helps immensely! 
Best of Luck! Please keep us informed as you will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Oldwagon (Feb 17, 2010)

Great Pen.My thoughts and prayers are with you. Todd


----------



## broitblat (Feb 17, 2010)

Beauriful pen.  Sorry to hear it is so meaningful.  

I'll keep you in my thoughts for a full recovery with a minimum of "treatment".

  -Barry


----------



## David Keller (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a beautiful pen and best wishes to you during your treatment.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 17, 2010)

Angelia, Ours prayers will be with you through this. Stay strong! They have really come a long way in treating it. My wife has been clean for 6 years now, it was the scareist time of my life. My wife did better than me even with the chemo. I just got one of Constants kits and got it made for her and she loves it.

John


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 17, 2010)

Angela,

I took the last pen I made before my lung surgery for a cancerous tumor and used it to sign every single piece of hospital paperwork related to my treatment.  It remains a talisman for me.

I hope and pray your pen will serve you as well as mine did me.


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 17, 2010)

Angela - wishing you all the best and a speedy recovery with an extra prayer hoping that you don't need chemo.  Your family here at IAP is here to support you any way we can.


----------



## mranum (Feb 17, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.  There is a lot of cancer going around lately especially near me and my family as well and I wish you well. Keep that pen with you at all times as a reminder and motivation.

God Bless-

     Matt & Jo


----------



## angboy (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks so much to everyone for sharing your thoughts, prayers and experiences with me. I really do appreciate them all. I was a little hesitant about posting this info publicly, but I do really value this forum and I've seen people here be such an amazing source of support to others that I definitely knew the support would be positive and encouraging. And you all did help me solidify my decision and I have now placed the pen in my purse and will use it regularly. I may not use it too much at work, since as a Psychologist, I don't share much personal info with patients and wouldn't want a patient seeing it during a session and starting to ask me about it, but outside of patient work, most of my coworkers know what's going on so it'd be Ok to use it. And I do agree, it can be a good reminder and source of strength!


----------



## redbulldog (Feb 18, 2010)

Angela,
You have just stated a very beautiful attitude about all of this. Hang in there girl, our prayers are with you!!!
Red and Fran Sibley


----------



## CSue (Feb 18, 2010)

The pen is beautiful Angela.

I'm sorry to hear of your dx.  You will be in my prayers as you and your family walk that road . . . to healing.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 18, 2010)

Angela , you did a very nice job on this pen . I AM hoping for the very best outcome for you . Thanks for sharing with us .


----------



## el_d (Feb 18, 2010)

May God be with you thru your troubled times and carry you when you are weak. My mother is finishing up chemo and says attitude has a lot to do with your willingness to fight and keep the up the strength needed. 
 That is a very lovely pen, you did a good job on it. Keep turning.:wink:

God bless


----------



## LEAP (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats a beautiful pen. My wife and two close friends have been through C in recent years and all of them are healthy and strong today. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and yours.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice pen and a reminder to stay mentally tough.  You'll beat this, Angela!


----------



## DotDoc (Feb 18, 2010)

Hang in there Ang...my thoughts are with you. USE THE PEN ! !


----------



## Draken (Feb 18, 2010)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, Angela!  I like the pen and its holder.


----------

